# Beast from the East.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

So with cold bitter winds and sub zero temperatures for this weekend and into next week, who's brave enough to take on the beast from the East :doublesho and detail your car in sub zero temperatures, I'll chicken out thank you.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> So with cold bitter winds and sub zero temperatures for this weekend and into next week, who's brave enough to take on the beast from the East :doublesho and detail your car in sub zero temperatures, I'll chicken out thank you.


Well if you are chickening out don't go to KFC they ain't got any chicken:lol:

You lot down soff need to man up


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

I'll have a go tomorrow. It's going to be 6 degrees and sunny! Next week will drop badly to 0, this could be the lat time for a few weeks. Get out there SB


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Derekh929 said:


> Well if you are chickening out don't go to KFC they ain't got any chicken:lol:
> 
> You lot down soff need to man up


Us southerners aren't battle hardened enough :lol: and my local KFC is still shut :doublesho


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rob D 88 said:


> I'll have a go tomorrow. It's going to be 6 degrees and sunny! Next week will drop badly to 0, this could be the lat time for a few weeks. Get out there SB


Working this weekend fella, inside in the warm, it will most certainly be in the spring now lol.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

It’s going to be hitting me first and Ile be out tomorrow as my cars at the point where it looks more black than white.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Plan to detail and modify the bike - thermals already out ready


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Ha! 

I cleaned a full set of wheels and thoroughly washed a car today in my T shirt (plus tracky bottoms before somebody makes the obvious comment...). It was my OCD/conscience - I just felt I had to get the salt and grit off before the weather turned again.

It was above freezing, but only just. At least the sun was out. Doesn't half give you an incentive to get on with it.

Not all of us Southerners are softies

Peter


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Yup plan to wash mine and I'm desperate to try a new wax out on the Mrs car.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Well I managed to spray some cleaner on the wheels, then snow foamed the car, left to dwell while I grabbed a quick coffee. Back outside, jet washed everything, then put all my stuff away and walked back inside as my hands were freezing. Time for another coffee, and chill in front of the TV.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i live in the north west and my car was polished and waxed beginning of this week


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

As a mobile valeter I've no choice......got bills to pay! 
Roll on summer :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I had a KFC today if that helps😂


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

No choice, gotta pay the bills.

Got an interesting one today, apparently it's a right pos.

Should make for a good before/after.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

think I will let the beast from the east do its thing then once it worm back up get out there and give the car a good wash and wax. gave it a good wash and a quick wax last weekend so bring on any snow or ice I say. for anybody that has a go or has got to work out in this hope you wrap up well and try to stay as warm as possible


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Well, I got laughed at good and proper by my wife 2 weeks ago as 10 mins in to washing hers, we had proper snow / hail / thunder storm, carried on until I actually couldn't see the house across the road it was that heavy, had a brew, pressure washed all the snow / hail off the car and carried on 

So probably yes, brave be it again


----------



## GaryKinghorn (Dec 10, 2017)

Spent 3 hours on mine yesterday. All good once I got started.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Going out soon to do mine. Once started I'm sure it will be ok

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Bucket of nice warm ONR infused water, job done!!


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Been off this week so spent two full days outside on mine, couple of tea breaks but that was it. Sunny but cold today so might try and do a quick foam rinse and dry (get the mrs's done at the same time) and hit it with another coat of 845 before the worst of it comes.

Now I want a KFC too!!!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Done both motors on Thursday & Friday :thumb:


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Andyblue said:


> Well, I got laughed at good and proper by my wife 2 weeks ago as 10 mins in to washing hers, we had proper snow / hail / thunder storm, carried on until I actually couldn't see the house across the road it was that heavy, had a brew, pressure washed all the snow / hail off the car and carried on
> 
> So probably yes, brave be it again


My wife doesn't think I am right in the head (she is probably right) 
But snow, cold or rain doesn't stop me, it gets done!
It's only to cold when the mitt freezes to the car, only had it once that I struggled as the water was freezing to fast on the car, struggled to rinse properly, but got it done in the end.


----------



## LankyWashmit (Jul 17, 2017)

Got the foam cannon (ValetPro) nice and full with appropriate measure of AF Avalanche, in the house ready for tomorrow morning to be up and ready to go as soon as it's light enough.

Hopefully I'll finish in time to watch the Arsenal spank Man City in the Carabao Cup final tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

As we now only have one car at the mo, I know I should be cleaning the wife's filthy MINI

But  that. Its to cold for me & I'm a northerner too

Or is it because I'm car-less & sulking ... :lol:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Got mine done today, I was just planning on a green star prewash and a bh foam and rinse, but then I saw the state so after them, I went over it with red7 twice, then tardis twice, then hand washed it an finally got around to using my car pro hydro lite2, damn how come it’s taken me so long to hear of this, it’s awesome. Spray on power wash off and the water behaviour is immense you can see it change from big sheets to running beads almost instantly. Then dried off and dressed plastics and tyres. It’s a warm 2c bright sunshine with blustery winds carrying a -4c windchill. 4 hours well spent.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Got mine done today, I was just planning on a green star prewash and a bh foam and rinse, but then I saw the state so after them, I went over it with red7 twice, then tardis twice, then hand washed it an finally got around to using my car pro hydro lite2, damn how come it's taken me so long to hear of this, it's awesome. Spray on power wash off and the water behaviour is immense you can see it change from big sheets to running beads almost instantly. Then dried off and dressed plastics and tyres. It's a warm 2c bright sunshine with blustery winds carrying a -4c windchill. 4 hours well spent.


Pics the morning after the day before, only a few places get more easterly than this..














































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

The new car is filthy from nearly 1000 miles this last week on wet roads with dry days so it’s a nice shade of mud with white streaks all over the show. With the beast from the east on its way I can only see detailing the car this weekend as a complete waste of time. It’ll burn a few calories mind....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

No car cleaning for me but the wife has a horse that needs sorting and I have our Australian Kelpie who needs a decent walk and some off lead time to use up some energy, so we both have to get out no matter what the weather. Being retired I wouldnt leave the house if I had a choice!


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Would have loved to be cleaning the car today! Beautiful sunny day!


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

So tried to Clean the wife's today as mine got done yesterday.

Started off with Power Maxed TFR which froze on the car, then pressure washed off which then froze on the car!!! Hot wash and then power wash down leaving a clean enough car but now a frozen lake round the car (this was 9-10 this morning)

Now the ice has gone, my hands have restored feelings and the car looks good.

Sent from my P9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Well being a sucker for sunshine I washed both mine and the wifes cars yesterday knowing full well that salt slush and all sorts of crap, will no doubt mean all my efforts are in vain by about noon Tuesday Ha ha ha ha


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Well washed mine this morning, preparation, T Shirt, two jumpers, hat. Prewash for the wheels, snow foam, wash, rinse, dry, couldn't sum up the willpower to break out the BSD. The jumpers coming off by the time i'd finished. Now warming up with a nice cold can of lager


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Mine and missus done yesterday! Was 3° in Tamworth, just work quick ots warms you up! Was happy with results!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

You lot are all battle hardened and have the scars to show for it :lol:, I took my dog out for a walk earlier and she thought it was cold enough, the pooch bolted back in doors as soon as she felt the chill and that is with her coat on.


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Washed mine twice in a week!


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Just in from washing mine
Shampoo residue froze to the car before i could PW it off 

What a pain that was lol!! 
Should of just left it


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I took one look outside and saw she was still frozen up at 10am and thought....nah....she can wait


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I thought I'd give our Mini a touchless wash only seeing as it was so cold.
Luckily it was not frosty this morning.
Coated with pre wash with a pump sprayer.
Jetwash off.
Deionised water for a final spot free jet rinse.
But my hands were still burning with the cold.
Next time it's gloves even if it's a quickie!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I’m still in my pjs, sod going out in this weather!


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

All this talk of KFC makes me wonder if I've misunderstood this 2 bucket thing!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

djberney said:


> All this talk of KFC makes me wonder if I've misunderstood this 2 bucket thing!


:lol:


----------



## andy198712 (Jan 20, 2018)

washed two cars this evening in sunny cornwall, it wasn't too bad although was not warm. at least you have longer to dry the cars!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Beautiful sunny afternoon here. Cold but fine in the sun, and kept warm washing the cars. Even whipped a coat of onyx over the shield to bling it up a bit.


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

gave mine a good wash yesterday the wind was cold but 4 buckets of warm water kept my hands reasonably warm.


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

I did both cars yesterday afternoon, I was definitely ready to go in when I finished at about 5 o’clock !
I have Friday off work to specifically clean the car as it’s service day the following day. 
At the minute it’s forecast highs off -1 and snow so it could get interesting


----------



## andy198712 (Jan 20, 2018)

thick washing up glove on the hand that goes in the bucket did wonders for me!


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Washed the car this morning with ONR, bloody thing froze over before I could dry it. Had to spray each panel with hot water one at a time then dry it.


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

Walked in our Valet bay at 09.47.Cold,Gusty,but sunshine.Not realy car cleaning weather.
Pushed up the roller door on the empty 10 car valet bay and was instantly hit with a blast of heat from inside,like walking into a Sauna. Heating has been on for God knows how long and the place closed up.

What Beast.

BB,


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Beast from the East has been down graded Up in Scotland to Pussy from the South:lol:


----------



## woodycivic (Jun 4, 2015)

Managed to wash and clay my civic yesterday then polish with SRP and finish with some EGP before the snow came last night.

The snow was sliding off as the car warmed up this morning so i must have done a half decent job


----------



## andy198712 (Jan 20, 2018)

left it at work and walked home!


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Got sent home from work due to the red weather warning and told to work at home tomorrow.
Yes, "work" from home.
Conditions still not as bad as some I had driving lessons in.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

We don't often get this in London!
It makes for some good reflection shots though. I drove it to work and now it's completely filthy and covered in salt!









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

But but your better shut the airport the schools , the work places the A9 just because the media down south has gone storm crazy:thumb:

Red warning know the economy grinds to a hault and the country loses millions and everyone that is young kids that get sent home from school thinks this is normal. So when they get jobs they don't go to work as the Scottish Transport Minister said not to travel unless need be:wall:

I'm not saying this weather wont cause accidents and tragedy but unfortunately that happens every year .

BMW's in snow I used to love going to the Scottish Mountains in ski season with mine never got stuck, only over taken by every other car going there and back


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

The beast used to be a regular occurrence when I was less concerned with the state of my cars.
exibit 1 - Hired this Polo and drove to the Lake District to have some fun in the Snow. Taken part way up the Wrynose Pass past a stuck (in a ditch) gesticulating Landrover Driver








2 Rally imp with 998 twin 40 Webbers - Glen Tress but fun interrupted by snow plow losing track of the road.








3 Escort on Middleton Moor - had to go out at midnight because the roads were closed.








4 Cavalier Coupe, Middleton moor at midnight again.








Ah, those were the days, little traffic - especially at midnight in the middle of nowhere.
Can't do it nowadays and I always have snow tyres on over winter but there always seems to be something stuck and blocking the road in front of me.
Pics are scans of ancient transparencies so pretty poor.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

rubberducky1957 said:


> The beast used to be a regular occurrence when I was less concerned with the state of my cars.
> exibit 1 - Hired this Polo and drove to the Lake District to have some fun in the Snow. Taken part way up the Wrynose Pass past a stuck (in a ditch) gesticulating Landrover Driver
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pictures my friend, I remember those Polos back in the day.


----------



## detailR (Jul 23, 2016)

There's only ever a light dusting in Milton Keynes (setting us up for 10 feet now).
Swept the wash bay this morning and carried on as usual. Just a lot colder.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

rubberducky1957 said:


> The beast used to be a regular occurrence when I was less concerned with the state of my cars.
> exibit 1 - Hired this Polo and drove to the Lake District to have some fun in the Snow. Taken part way up the Wrynose Pass past a stuck (in a ditch) gesticulating Landrover Driver
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic pics this brought back great memories of the 80's all bar the perms were good:lol:
Yes when men drove cars for sure last pic reminded me of my first road car Opel manta white with black vinyl roof, two RWD cars people would not get up a hill with a cm of snow know:lol:

My trips to Avimore , Lecht, and Glenshee all ended with great run there great day skiing and then back through snow sometime 8 feet high tunnel getting out of ski centre brilliant.
Was that a perm I see as well?:lol:

Breaker breaker what was your handle Moonraker here
Cab saved some potential traffic violations in the day:thumb:


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

Perm well spotted Derek - my handle was.....groan.......Bluejay. 
To go blasting around B roads in the dead of night we needed some LIGHT and the cibie Super Oscars fitted the bill. The Imp also had a Jag front rad and Wills ringed head. We used to hit drifts at 60mph and it would go up and over sledging straight across. Hasten to add the road was closed at night bar the bloke walking in front of the plow waving a red lamp. No kidding, not far from Carnwath.

















some more recent snow outings.
Fiat Uno 1098cc irc.









but was loathe to stick the Cibie's on the A4.









The A4 would plow through the snow until it came up over the bonnet and I had to stop and shovel it out of the way. Nokian snow tyres the best I have driven on yet.

Got stuck for a short while tonight as cars (and a bus) slid back down the hill towards me but got through just before the city bypass was closed. Most snow here since 2010 I think, very pretty but the novelty is wearing off now......


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

That front shot of the Cavalier is epic. Reminds me of the old Rally GB / RAC rallies of the day.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

rubberducky1957 said:


> Perm well spotted Derek - my handle was.....groan.......Bluejay.
> To go blasting around B roads in the dead of night we needed some LIGHT and the cibie Super Oscars fitted the bill. The Imp also had a Jag front rad and Wills ringed head. We used to hit drifts at 60mph and it would go up and over sledging straight across. Hasten to add the road was closed at night bar the bloke walking in front of the plow waving a red lamp. No kidding, not far from Carnwath.
> 
> 
> ...


Loving the shot of the front of the cavi Coupe , yes I also had the perm :lol: not enough hair for it know, we used to tow people on sledges with the cars pretty fast.
The fun we had was amazing, I bet you wish you still had the escort and the Imp, thanks for sharing the pics I wish I had taken pics of our trips out


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

s70rjw said:


> That front shot of the Cavalier is epic. Reminds me of the old Rally GB / RAC rallies of the day.


Thanks guys. One last shot for s70. Staying on topic it could be considered to be snowing - rocks.










Russel Brookes in the Andrews Heat for Hire Escort.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

